# Defined Details = Mk1 Focus RS (Polish Angel)



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

​
_*The Home of Vehicle Perfection*._​
*Defined Details = Mk1 Focus RS*​
I was first contacted by the owner of this stunning Focus RS, as he required a correction detail completed on his newly acquired it & wished it brought back up to spec. We arranged a day where it was possible to view the car and come to an agreement as to what service would benefit the car as a whole. On viewing the car it was apparent the a correction detail as in multi stage polishing would not be required, as previously recommended by another detailing company. Dates and pricing was agreed and as arranged the car was dropped off early in the morning.​
On arrival​








​








​








​
Few areas of polish transfer.​








​








​
First off the tyres & arches where pre treated with 3D degreaser, then worked over with various brushes to aid the breakdown of grim. Wheels where pre treated with carpro snow soap mixed at 1 to 5 & again worked over with various brushes. Prior to a further treatment of Iron X Paste on the heavy deposits.​








​








​
Iron X snow soap was then applied to the bodywork to once again aid it the break down of traffic film and grim. Prior to being snowfoamed with R1ne from Russ. I have been trialling this product for some time, as a foam and shampoo. Which will become clear in the coming weeks. ​








​
The car was then fully rinsed of and then 2bucket washed. Prior to being treated further with tardis and Iron X where required. Moving on the car was brought into the unit to complete the full decontamination of the paint and glass. Where the car was clayed prior to inspection under various light sources. During this time a full paint survey was carried out to highlight any possible areas that might be inconsistent or cause some concern during the polish stage. ​
Few random shots of Defects present on various panels.​








​








​








​








​
After trailing a few polish and pad combos. I settled on Carpro fixer on a 3m yellow. It was delivering just the correct volume of cut and finishing down well on this ford paint. During the consultation with the client. I was told that although the car was not going to be a daily runner. It would be on road commuting and used as often as possible. No certainly not a garage queen. This helped me determine how the car was to be used and with a few more pieces of information supplied. Helped me with the choice of LSP. Fixer was spread at 600rpm to evenly coat the area to be worked. Moving up in speed and slight over hand initial pressure once the polish had warmed and become more liquid in nature. I continued to fully work the polish to either the defects where removed of the polish had fully become transparent on the surface. At this point any pressure was reduce to just the weight of the machine and I gradually reduced speed of hand movement at well as rpms. Once totally satisfied with the quality of the finish achieved. I burnished and jewelled the given area with a few more passes at 600rpm. Before buffing of the residue and then a further wipe down to verify the quality of the finish.​
So on we go. with the Before, During and afters. ​
Starting at the bonnet.​








​








​
And after polishing.​








​
Front N/S Wing​








​








​
Door N/S.​








​








​








​








​
3/4 Panel N/S​








​








​








​








​
Tailgate.​








​








​
3/4 panel O/S​








​








​
O/S Door.​








​








​
Wing O/S​








​








​
The full car had previously had a full IPA wipe down to check for any possible masking. So it was now time to apply Polish Angel Escalate Lotion on a glazing pad. This nourishes the paint as well as cleaning any leftover polish residue within the pores of the paint. But the main fact it to lay down a base layer for Polish Angel Master sealant also applied on this detail with the DA. ​
Both Escalate & master sealant where applied in a similar fashion. 2 pea size drops worked over the surface with next to now pressure at speed 3 on the DA. only applying further product when required to maintain fluid movement of the machine and even coverage. This was left till the full car was treated and I then returned to remove any residential residue. With master sealant it has to be leave a minimum of 30 minute to ensure proper bonding. Prior to buffing over lightly.​
Exhausted cleaned and polished with Brimax twins. Tyres dressed with RD50 and wheels sealed and protected with Z - CS. All external glass cleaned with autosmart glass cleaner and arches finished and treaded with all season dressing. All external trim completed with Maxolen trim dressing.​
Thank you for taking the time to read this write up on a stunning example of a modern classic in my eyes. And with mileage like this on a 10 year old car who can complain.​








​
Enjoy​








​








​








​








​








​








​








​








​








​








​








​








​








​








​








​








​








​








​








​








​








​
Thanks for take the time to read over this write up and I hope you enjoyed reading as much as I did working on it. All question and comments welcome.​
Gordon.​


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Nice work and write up Gordon. Good to see you in the studio again


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work:thumb:


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Very good write up and great work as usual.


----------



## puppag (Dec 14, 2011)

Great job mate. Nice pics


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Excellent Gordon, really enjoy the write up layout. The perfect explaination of how to get the best out of fixer :thumb:


----------



## Ghostrider (Dec 17, 2006)

Great work on this fantastic car Gordon !!!!! :thumb:


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

A1 again :thumb:


----------



## neil b (Aug 30, 2006)

Another cracking job Gordon :thumb stunning finish :thumb:


----------



## John.C (Nov 4, 2012)

Very nice 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Another excellent, well detailed write up. I like the detail, the explanation of what you were using and how which is refreshing to see. Good results achieved, well documented.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

perfect work


----------



## Mr A4 (Mar 22, 2012)

Great work Gordon!


----------



## l6v1 (Oct 25, 2010)

Great write up  Gordon!


----------



## minty-e46 (Jan 15, 2013)

Was good before....nows its perfect :thumb:


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

every time i look at one of these i think "Colin McRae"

i think this has to be up there with one of my favourite fords!


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Awesome write up and an awesome finish. The paint work has been restored brilliantly and now looks spot on. Great great work and thanks for the method statements to. very helpful.


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

One word SPANKING :thumb:


----------



## Luis (Sep 10, 2012)

Good work


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

very nice young sir.


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Really nice outcome, :thumb:.


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Awesome job. Great car!


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Nice write up and photo layout,first class work


----------



## StamGreek (Oct 11, 2012)

lovely...both colour and car are lovely...Top wprk


----------



## paul200 (Jun 8, 2012)

That looks amazing!! And such low miles? Gone round the clock or just never used?


----------



## BoostJunky86 (Oct 25, 2012)

Not used. I think I know the car. If it is the same one. It's in stunning condition throughout. Especially now. Bit the underside was spotless too!!! Awesome car to look at. Dread to think how stunning it looks now as it looked great before(from the images I'd seem of it)


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great thread Gordon - perfect timing too! I've got one of these to do this weekend and was wondering what combo to use for a decent one stage polish! Haven't got any Fixer though - do you think something like Wolf's WP-3N would be suitable (not sure if you're familiar with Wolf's polishes?) without leaving any holograms?

Thanks, Jon


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Top write up, and work as always Gordon, and good to see some proper before and afters in this section.

Stunning car also! :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Stunning car, condition and paint finish to match! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Great work Gordon! I'm loving the look of that Focus mate!


----------



## craig b (Aug 9, 2008)

Do love a Ford garage Queen,even better if its an RS.


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

Stunning


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

stangalang said:


> Nice work and write up Gordon. Good to see you in the studio again


 Yes m8 it has been rather lacking this year. But had a few days recovering and well saves the mind going OTT. So why not :lol:. Hope your meet goes well also Matt. :thumb:


slrestoration said:


> Excellent Gordon, really enjoy the write up layout. The perfect explaination of how to get the best out of fixer :thumb:


 Thanks Nick. I do agree it is one of these polishes that does not work right out pf the gate as it were. But with a bit of practice it is more than capable of doing the job in hand. 


Mr A4 said:


> Great work Gordon!


 Thank for the nice comment. How are you getting on with your Audi???


20vKarlos said:


> every time i look at one of these i think "Colin McRae"
> 
> i think this has to be up there with one of my favourite fords!


 I know exactly how you feel. You just can help but get excited when around one. Lovely cars:thumb:


paul200 said:


> That looks amazing!! And such low miles? Gone round the clock or just never used?





BoostJunky86 said:


> Not used. I think I know the car. If it is the same one. It's in stunning condition throughout. Especially now. Bit the underside was spotless too!!! Awesome car to look at. Dread to think how stunning it looks now as it looked great before(from the images I'd seem of it)


 I know the car was originally a concourse car. By changed hands prior to now becoming part of my clients family as it where. It is currently off the road once more till the better weather arrives. But I am also sure it will take it pride and place on the road once more when ever that arrives. If it ever does :lol:


JBirchy said:


> Great thread Gordon - perfect timing too! I've got one of these to do this weekend and was wondering what combo to use for a decent one stage polish! Haven't got any Fixer though - do you think something like Wolf's WP-3N would be suitable (not sure if you're familiar with Wolf's polishes?) without leaving any holograms?
> 
> Thanks, Jon


 Thank Jon and look forward to your post. I will try and keep an eye out for it.

Thank you all that has also taken the time to read and view this post. I am extremely grateful.

Gordon.


----------



## rhys78 (Mar 18, 2012)

absolutely amazing! wish my mk1 RS was this clean


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

^^^^ stop 'racing' it and it might be  


awesome finish Gordon :thumb:


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

awesome work :thumb:


----------

